# B544 SL Fiat any good?



## Zotie (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello, 

I'm looking for Motorhome for family camping and trips away. Because there are 5 of us and I don't want a massive van the B544 looks like it fits the bill with the number of seat belts. I've found a couple of B544SL's for sale at a reasonable price but they are based on a Fiat Cab. The one that looks favourite is a 2003. Are these any good should I be worried about the Fiat Bits? Are there any known problems I should be looking out for or any advice that I can be given. 

I don't know what size the engine is but what sort of MPG and cruising speed would I be looking at? 

Many thanks,
Iain


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I ahd a 2003 FIAT 2.8 turbo diesel until a few months ago. Owned it for 5 years and never had any problems.
You need to make sure the cambelt and associated parts has been changed, if not you will need to get it done pronto.
Regards Iain


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I think your biggest problem will be payload. For 5 people, it won't take much before you are overloaded.

tony


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

The fuel gauge can be a problem along with wiper motors and temp gauge (I thing they share a wiring loom). Cracked shower trays have also been mentioned regarding these models which are expensive to repair/replace. The step mechanism and buzzer can also be a problem due to the muck thrown up into the working parts.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

This might assist.






Roger


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I much prefer my present V reg Hymer to the 2006 Fiat X250 chassis on my last Autotrail.
My van can stand for 5-6 weeks and will start instantly, 10 days standing with the other van and it needed a battery charge.
I would happily buy a newer/old 584 if I could find one that was reasonably clean but dealers just don't seem to care.
I expect things to go wrong with almost anything I buy these days though.
Biggest problem as has already been stated may be your payload for the number of people you have.
Enjoy whatever you buy though.
Norman.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

In my experience the Hymer bit won't give you much bother (electric steps aside), but the Fiat part can have a few niggles. 

Someone mentioned the temperature gauge, and that's one of them (can often rectify itself!). 

The 5th gear on the 2.8 diesel (good engine in itself) can fail, although it's a comparatively easy repair. 

Depending on after-market rustproofing (or not), the cross rail beneath the radiator is prone to the tin-worm.

If you need to switch headlamps left-right-left etc for Euro travel, it's virtually impossible unless you have elasticated limbs. I found stick on tape worked for me.

Payload is often an issue - I upgraded mine via SVTech to 3700kg.

I had a 2000 Hymer B564 and it was pretty economical, driven gently - 29-34mpg on a run. My present Merc is around the 23-24 mark!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Pard said:


> In my experience the Hymer bit won't give you much bother (electric steps aside), but the Fiat part can have a few niggles.
> 
> Someone mentioned the temperature gauge, and that's one of them (can often rectify itself!).
> 
> ...


The 5th gear problem was on the pre 2002 models. 2003 onwards should be the facelift model with a different gearbox.

I would suggest clarifying the build year.l


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

I take Grath's point and echo the need to check the build year - of the Fiat chassis that is, not the registration year only, as they can be quite a while in the motorhome manufacturing and selling process.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

For info I think the SL (Star Line) are on the Mercedes chassis?
Bob


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

BE AWARE of your payload limitations with a B544

I had a "P" plated one on a Fiat base and when empty there was only about 40Kg spare on the rear axle !! and that was with an EMPTY water tank!!

Seriously make sure you have any B544 weighed BEFORE you make any decision about purchase, and dont rely on the salesman saying "There's plenty of payload dont worry" Trust me THERE ISNT !!!!

Personally I dont think there will be enough payload for you, there wasn't enough for just the 2 of us, that's why I changed it. 

Front crossmembers just behind the bumper have a nasty habit of rusting through, not a difficult job to change but not cheap either!!


----------

